# Rooibos Tea



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

And that is coming from a non-tea drinker!

I am fully certified addicted to Rooibos Tea now...there's no denying it!

It started about a month or two ago. My mom got some Bolt House Red Tea Juice from Costco one day. It is the BEST tasting juice ever!!! Unfortunately, its a Costco exclusive only...meaning can't get it anywhere else. And Costco tends to carry things one day and the next it's gone. So I am hoping Bolt House will make it a regular product, if it does well at Costco? It's always selling out so... But anyways, theres Rooibos tea in it, apples, lemon, and pomegranate in it. Sooooo good!

So anyways, I had never heard of Rooibos tea until then, so I looked it up. WOW that health benefits it apparently has! Like its absolutely caffeine free, naturally. Digestive problems, allergies, asthma, anti-inflammatory, anti-mutagenic and anti-viral qualities, hypertension and help with insomnia?? And the list goes on...

Well I don't know about anything other than the sleeping part. I have NEVER slept better! I never really had bad sleep problems, once I was asleep I was good...but I used to have a really hard time falling asleep. Would somtimes lay there 30-60 min. trying to fall asleep. Well once I started drinking Rooibos tea...that isn't a problem anymore. I also started using a method of counting backward from 300 by 3's. Well once I get in bed and relax...and then start counting (if I even need too...sometimes I fall asleep now without even realizing it before I start counting). I have never gotten lower than 240's. I'm asleep by then!
This stuff is truly amazing. It definitely helps me relax and to get a good nights sleep. Therefore I don't attempt to drink it during the day, or atleast not much of it. 

So now I just drink a warm cup of steeped tea before bed, every night. My favorite is the Twining's Rooibos Tea...and I also like the Celestial Seasonings Madagascar Vanilla Red Tea. (with a tiny bit of sugar, and a splash of milk!) Otherwise I don't like it...doesn't have much taste to me without.


So yeah as I sit here drinking my nightly cup of tea, thinking about it...I just wanted to share my love of Rooibos Tea, for those missing out! And you definitely don't have to like to tea to enjoy it. I HATE tea. I don't like the tea at the Chinese Restaurants. I don't like black tea, or green tea. I don't even really like iced tea, except for fake ones like Brisk and and that. But I am fully addicted to this stuff now! I stock up when its on sale. I'm on my 5th or 6th box now of them. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my sister lives in south africa she drinks Rooibos tea ,i tried it did.nt like ,


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm very, surprisingly, into teas now. I was addicted to coffee, loved everything about it (taste, etc) and literally craved a cup each morning. Now we buy full leaf teas from "teavana" and I drink a matte with robois chai in the morning, and then at night I switch between an oolong flavor and a blueberry/acai flavor (which is a white tea). The only pain is letting it steep, and the contraption that it steeps in. I actually dont like tea out of a bag now that I drink the full leaf tea (well I never used to like tea to begin with)!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I, to, like Rooibos, but my all time addiction fave is Chai Latte--man, I am gonna buy _STOCK _in that stuff!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I like Rooibos tea also, but seems to me like certain brands with rooibos in them tend to worsen my insomnia if I drink them in the afternoon or evening.





Joy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

DELETED - DOUBLE POST


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (almitra @ Dec 8 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859641


> I, to, like Rooibos, but my all time addiction fave is Chai Latte--man, I am gonna buy _STOCK _in that stuff![/B]


I love Chai Tea. I like Rooibos and Mate, too. Most teas are very healthful, especially if they are organic. 

My favorite chai teas are: Choice Chai, Yogi Chai, Tazo Chai, Stash Green/Black Chai, and Mate Chai. Sometimes I use coconut milk instead of cream, and I always use a squeeze of agave nectar for sweetener. Chai is so good with the coconut milk!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

QUOTE (vjw @ Dec 8 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859678


> I like Rooibos tea also, but seems to me like certain brands with rooibos in them tend to worsen my insomnia if I drink them in the afternoon or evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? That's weird. Well I did notice, the Lipton brand of it, which is strawberry flavor...didn't like it anyway very much. But it also had black tea in it, so it still did have SOME caffeine. I never knew that decaffeinted teas still had some in them...that only the Rooibos tea is naturally caffeine free...they don't just remove it like the other teas.


And jodublin, did you try it with sugar and milk? The first time I tried it, I tried nothing in it, and I thought it was yucky. But saw on the Twinings box, it suggested milk. So once I did that, it had an awesome taste! It does remind me of coffee. It sorta had a nutty taste to it I think. I'm not tea expert, but thats what it reminds me of.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Go Rooibos!!!! Proudly South African. Its great!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow!! You live there?? That is awesome! I'm sure you have the really GOOD stuff there then. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 10 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860414


> Oh wow!! You live there?? That is awesome! I'm sure you have the really GOOD stuff there then. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Yes and its really cheap too!!!! Its a household tea here.


----------

